# Miller County



## mcfay (Dec 12, 2016)

A lot of rut activity this weekend.  Watched several nice 3 year olds chase does. One in particular really tested my resolve due to the very nice set of horns he was sporting. Saw him Saturday in one stand and then saw him again Sunday in another stand. Hope he stays on our place so he can make it to next year.


----------

